# Is there a way to ewhore without it being illegal?



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 10, 2020)

I was reading about ewhoring and I think it's a good avenue to make money. What exactly are the laws surrounding it? If you're a guy and say you're a girl is that illegal? Specifically, as long as you don't impersonate a specific girl, you're in the clear, like if she's made up?


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Jan 10, 2020)

extremely high inhib. look at it this way, if you go to jail you can run thug game when you get out


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 10, 2020)

So I guess no help here? I don't wanna go to jail I wanna make money


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Jan 10, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> So I guess no help here? I don't wanna go to jail I wanna make money



you wont go to jail. the most that will happen is a refund gets demanded or you get banned from the app


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 10, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> you wont go to jail. the most that will happen is a refund gets demanded or you get banned from the app



What app do I use? and why aren't you giving tips to do it without it being illegal?


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Jan 10, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> What app do I use? and why aren't you giving tips to do it without it being illegal?



do this.

chadfish on tinder, then get underwear pics and nudes. then make a female account with a venmo link in the profile. send a nude to each guy who proves he paid. if it makes you feel better, use nudes you find on the internet and skip the chadfish step. as long as the guy gets a naked pic he wont give two fucks about reporting you


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 10, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> do this.
> 
> chadfish on tinder, then get underwear pics and nudes. then make a female account with a venmo link in the profile. send a nude to each guy who proves he paid. if it makes you feel better, use nudes you find on the internet and skip the chadfish step. as long as the guy gets a naked pic he wont give two fucks about reporting you



So you use have to use tinder to ewhore? I thought there were other ways to ewhore


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Jan 10, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> So you use have to use tinder to ewhore? I thought there were other ways to ewhore



i prefer tinder since you can get a hundred likes in like two minutes. more time efficient


----------



## Jagged0 (Jan 10, 2020)

If you’re such a pussy don’t ewhore work at McDonald’s


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 10, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> If you’re such a pussy don’t ewhore work at McDonald’s



How am I a pussy? Because I'm trying to make money without breaking the law?


----------



## Jagged0 (Jan 10, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> How am I a pussy? Because I'm trying to make money without breaking the law?


Low iq thinking someone you sold to would report you to the cops for pretending to be a girl and them being gullible enough to buy then get upset at you being a dude. Most guys wouldn’t have the balls to go to the cops after that let alone risk being laughed out the station


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 10, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Low iq thinking someone you sold to would report you to the cops for pretending to be a girl and them being gullible enough to buy then get upset at you being a dude. Most guys wouldn’t have the balls to go to the cops after that let alone risk being laughed out the station



I was thinking more along the lines of being reported to an app (like Tinder) then Tinder reporting it to the cops.

I notice how you switched from "pussy" to "low iq". What's with the hostility?


----------



## Jagged0 (Jan 10, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of being reported to an app (like Tinder) then Tinder reporting it to the cops.
> 
> I notice how you switched from "pussy" to "low iq". What's with the hostility?


Use your brain don’t say you’re selling on the app in your bio do the deal with the guys else where and tinder would have no reason to step in.


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Jan 10, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> i prefer tinder since you can get a hundred likes in like two minutes. more time efficient


Do you have any packs I can use? and how much u make in one go?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 10, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Use your brain don’t say you’re selling on the app in your bio do the deal with the guys else where and tinder would have no reason to step in.



Ok fair enough but I was also asking for the exact laws surrounding this. If I were to say, use photoshop to edit the girls so it doesn't impersonate a specific girl, does that eliminate the legal risk 100%?


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Jan 10, 2020)

benisblatt said:


> Do you have any packs I can use? and how much u make in one go?



nah i had to reformat and lost them since i made the women post to imgur then did it from my pc. id usually make at least 100 a week for a few months if i set my location to nyc. just enough for gas tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 10, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> nah i had to reformat and lost them since i made the women post to imgur then did it from my pc. id usually make at least 100 a week for a few months if i set my location to nyc. just enough for gas tbh



Shit that's it? I thought you could make a couple hundred a week.


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Jan 10, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Shit that's it? I thought you could make a couple hundred a week.



you can but i didnt put much effort into it. i just did enough for gas lol


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 10, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> you can but i didnt put much effort into it. i just did enough for gas lol



Ok good, I'm in college (on break now, go back next week) but I only have classes a few days a week so ewhoring would be good side gig for me


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Jan 10, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> you can but i didnt put much effort into it. i just did enough for gas lol


I need iphone 11 lmao. Did you do it all on tinder?


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Jan 10, 2020)

benisblatt said:


> I need iphone 11 lmao. Did you do it all on tinder?



yeah just tinder


----------



## Peachy (Jan 10, 2020)

If you have feminine feet, you can paint your toes, shave your legs and start selling feet pics to losercels


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 10, 2020)

Peachy said:


> If you have feminine feet, you can paint your toes, shave your legs and start selling feet pics to losercels



Holy shit people are that desperate? Do you use tinder for this BS as well?


----------



## Peachy (Jan 10, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Holy shit people are that desperate? Do you use tinder for this BS as well?


Yes, people are this desperate. I haven't tried this yet but I have full potential to fool guys.


----------



## Truecel14 (Jan 10, 2020)

Yes bro e whoring is so dangerous dont bother, one of my friends got life in prison bro tbh ded srs


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Jan 10, 2020)

Truecel14 said:


> Yes bro e whoring is so dangerous dont bother, one of my friends got life in prison bro tbh ded srs


My friend got death penalty for it


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 10, 2020)

Truecel14 said:


> Yes bro e whoring is so dangerous dont bother, one of my friends got life in prison bro tbh ded srs


----------



## Truecel14 (Jan 10, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Everything I posted and will post on this website is obviously satire, I don't support or condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 11, 2020)

Truecel14 said:


> Everything I posted and will post on this website is obviously satire, I don't support or condone any illegal activities.



Exactly! which is why I was asking how to ewhore legally


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 11, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> i prefer tinder since you can get a hundred likes in like two minutes. more time efficient


How much u make. Nevermind just read 100 per week. Not that much but not bad


----------



## Ogmanman (Jan 11, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> How much u make. Nevermind just read 100 per week. Not that much but not bad


You can make a thousand a week if you put a good amount of effort in


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 11, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> You can make a thousand a week if you put a good amount of effort in


Give me them advanced tips. I need HGH before it's too late


----------



## Ogmanman (Jan 11, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Give me them advanced tips. I need HGH before it's too late


Look at hacker forums etc they can explain it really well

only tip I can give is making good convincing fake Snapchat and ig and learn how to fraud snaps


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 11, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> Look at hacker forums etc they can explain it really well
> 
> only tip I can give is making good convincing fake Snapchat and ig and learn how to fraud snaps


Thx buddy boyo will money max real serious this year


Ogmanman said:


> Look at hacker forums etc they can explain it really well
> 
> only tip I can give is making good convincing fake Snapchat and ig and learn how to fraud snaps


Have You done it before? If not, why?


----------



## Ogmanman (Jan 11, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Thx buddy boyo will money max real serious this year
> 
> Have You done it before? If not, why?


I’ve looked into it and know about because my friend does it.

they way not to get caught is to link your only fans , cash app and PayPal and Venmolinks etc to prepaid credit cards and refill them each time under a fake name when they get full. Also make them with temp generated email and phone numbers with vpn.

also use identity protection countermeasures and stuff to confuse people if they look for you and your basically set


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 11, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> I’ve looked into it and know about because my friend does it.
> 
> they way not to get caught is to link your only fans , cash app and PayPal and Venmolinks etc to prepaid credit cards and refill them each time under a fake name when they get full. Also make them with temp generated email and phone numbers with vpn.
> 
> also use identity protection countermeasures and stuff to confuse people if they look for you and your basically set


Thanks
Great info I really appreciate it


----------



## gymislife (Jan 11, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> I’ve looked into it and know about because my friend does it.
> 
> they way not to get caught is to link your only fans , cash app and PayPal and Venmolinks etc to prepaid credit cards and refill them each time under a fake name when they get full. Also make them with temp generated email and phone numbers with vpn.
> 
> also use identity protection countermeasures and stuff to confuse people if they look for you and your basically set


----------



## Ogmanman (Jan 11, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Thanks
> Great info I really appreciate it


OH

also get a burner phone just in case to do everything from like a cheap android or old iphone


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 11, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> OH
> 
> also get a burner phone just in case to do everything from like a cheap android or old iphone



What about bluestacks?


personalityinkwell said:


> What about bluestacks?



So @Ogmanman, are you saying bluestacks is good then?


----------



## Ogmanman (Jan 11, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> What about bluestacks?


It can work because you can change locations but to be almost 100% safe I’d get a throwaway phone that you could trash delete and throw away if something gets suspect.

make sure all accounts can’t get traced back to you with the temp emails etc and what I said before.

I only know the basics they have way more in depth stuff on all this how to finesse people, how to get the most money possible how to be 100% safe on hacker forums etc.

I read on one that a dude was making 800 a day off this


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 11, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> It can work because you can change locations but to be almost 100% safe I’d get a throwaway phone that you could trash delete and throw away if something gets suspect.
> 
> make sure all accounts can’t get traced back to you with the temp emails etc and what I said before.
> 
> ...



Alright thanks man. You've given some legit info. I'm gonna look at those hacker forums and fully understand this process before I get into it.

Last question, what about taxes? You have to pay taxes on this shit, no? Or is this not technically a "job"?


----------



## Ogmanman (Jan 11, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Alright thanks man. You've given some legit info. I'm gonna look at those hacker forums and fully understand this process before I get into it.
> 
> Last question, what about taxes? You have to pay taxes on this shit, no? Or is this not technically a "job"?


Nah you don’t need to pay taxes lol


----------



## CopingCel (Jan 11, 2020)

If you wanna go all in you can buy an old instagram account with fotos already on it for a couple of euros that gives your fake woman more validity if they search for you online.


----------



## Bluepill (Jan 15, 2020)

Yes. Use your own pictures 🤭


----------



## invisiblecel (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks max + video chat max?


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Jan 15, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Ok fair enough but I was also asking for the exact laws surrounding this. If I were to say, use photoshop to edit the girls so it doesn't impersonate a specific girl, does that eliminate the legal risk 100%?


srs if you're this high Inhib about it just work in a fucking shop


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 15, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I was reading about ewhoring and I think it's a good avenue to make money. What exactly are the laws surrounding it? If you're a guy and say you're a girl is that illegal? Specifically, as long as you don't impersonate a specific girl, you're in the clear, like if she's made up?


Just use the pictures of a woman who does not live in your country so she can't sue you for identity theft


----------



## Ogmanman (Jan 15, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Alright thanks man. You've given some legit info. I'm gonna look at those hacker forums and fully understand this process before I get into it.
> 
> Last question, what about taxes? You have to pay taxes on this shit, no? Or is this not technically a "job"?


Nah you don’t lol


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Jan 15, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> Nah you don’t lol


Lmao Nigga Send Me Ewhore Methods


----------



## RedKeyboard (Jan 15, 2020)

benisblatt said:


> Lmao Nigga Send Me Ewhore Methods



its all out there, in guides that are probably more well-written than anything that could be fit into a post on here. Method usually follows VPN/PC ->Android emulator with Kik or some other social media -> Signing up to random websites for Kik dating etc. -> Using pictures from ..zip packs offer to sell the people who message you nudes ->Profit

Of course, you can always go more in depth through more specific methods but those are out there if you look, theres even YouTube videos about it I bet, things like emulating video etc.
Some of the old tricks are more dried up I bet, harder than it used to be, but you can probably make cash if you try enough at it especially if you get a sugar daddy etc.

You don't even have to use a VPN etc cause 99.9% of the time nothing will happen, but if you use a VPN you reduce your risk even more, and so on and so forth if you use temp emails etc.

For taxes, your technically supposed to if you make more than $600 or so, but if its just some money from different guys on the internet, and especially if you live outside of the US, then nothing will probably happen if its not too much. Just be careful if your depositing profits to a PayPal that is actually linked to you, could get you in some trouble if its not a direct PayPal.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 15, 2020)

"Lonely *white*"

whites are so high inhib, jesus christ


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 15, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> "Lonely *white*"
> 
> whites are so high inhib, jesus christ



your avi makes me feel ashamed jfl.

And you might be right, I consider myself somewhat of a mentalcel but it might be common for us whiteys to be high inhib


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 15, 2020)

High inhibition cels ITT


----------

